# Wiring differences 100 W to 180W radio



## Nissansentracdn (Aug 18, 2015)

Picked up a 180W radio for a no good radio which is a 100W system. On the new one there is an extra pin connection above the others. What's this for? Colin


----------



## Brennan (Oct 28, 2015)

By radio do you mean head-unit? The box that has all the volume controls, display (if it has one) and AUX cable and such? If so, it doesn't really have 100W, or 180W. Can you give an exact model number of both of the head-units? Aftermarket head-units generally output 14W-24W RMS through four channels, but nowhere near the false 180W ones. Always check for RMS ratings.


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

Some In-car radio system comes with the cars doesn't have high sound quality, so if you want to upgrade your original sound quality, you can upgrade to some aftermarket In-dash Music Player with head unit bluetooth gps navigation dvd player such as the seicane products. Hope this is helpful to you. 

Android 5.0.1 10.2 inch 2014 2015 Nissan Qashqai X-TRAIL Radio GPS Navigation System with Bluetooth Digital TV TPMS USB AUX WIFI Steering Wheel Control CPU Quad Core 4G


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never heard of them but it seems to be a nice unit that would also fit in 2014 + Rogues. Eonon was also making a nice unit for those last I saw.


----------

